# boa sunglow x sunglow produce albino ?



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

I have just had young from my boas the pair are what i thought both sunglow (sharp) but the young look a mix of albino and sunglow ?? , i will try add picts otherwise in my album

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/b54gun-albums-sunglow.html


----------



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

*male*

Male


----------



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

Female


----------



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

Baby difference


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice babies! Congratulations!

You have made mating 113 in the albino, anery and hypo mating chart (see posts 173-178 in http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/258989-boa-genetics-outcomes-albino-anery-18.html).

The mating results are expected to be
1/4 super Sharp sunglow
2/4 Sharp sunglow
1/4 Sharp albino

As people cannot tell a most Sharp sunglows from super Sharp sunglows, you can class all the sunglows as 33% probability super Sharp sunglows.


----------



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers buddy thanks for the congrats but bit sad though she had 14 and 12 were still born :-(


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the stillbirths. 

One common cause of stillbirths and birth defects is vitamin-mineral deficiencies. I've used the tip below with no noticeable ill effects. Though I used a different brand of pill.

Good luck.

-------------------------------

Tips

To improve the condition of captive snakes try using Solovite vitamin-mineral tablets. Sluggish appetites have been improved with routine use of this supplement.

Dosage: Not to be used in animals of two (2) lbs. or less.

1 tablet / 40 pounds once every two (2) weeks.

For animals of lesser or greater weight, regulate the time rather than the dosage.

ex. A 10 pound snake would get one (1) tablet every eight weeks.

This product is available at health food stores or from Solgar Co., Inc., Lynbrook, N.Y. 11563.

- Natl. Assoc. for Sound Wildlife Progs. Newsl. 1(2): 7. (Oct-Nov 1977)


----------



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

Il look into that buddy cheers, unfortunatly lost the female last night but the 2 survivors are doing well


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that. :sad:


----------



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

Both babies doing well feeding etc  can anyone just confirm it looks one sunglow and one albino

Heres pict of what i think albino

Reptile Forums - b54gun's Album: sunglow - Picture


----------



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

And the sunglow 

Reptile Forums - b54gun's Album: sunglow - Picture


----------

